# Thump! Products??



## pmftv (Feb 4, 2003)

Has anyone heard of thump! speakers??? They are made by mobile authority.

I was looking at some of their stuff..I was thinking of buying a 10" 500rms sub and a 500watt amp.

I can get the stuff for pretty cheap. $100 canadian for both.

Any info would be great. I have a JVC KD-S50 cd player in my car right now, if that makes any difference.

thanks,

Mike

p.s. You will also know, i know barely anything about car audio.


----------



## SentraBoy (Jun 19, 2002)

Thump is, how do you say politely SHIT. If you need some car audio I live in Canada and have some extra stuff kicking around. 

Here's a few examples of the lower priced items:

PIONEER 400w 10" Nickel Plate sub with (Brand New) black carpeted sub box. Box alone cost $126.50 
$125

SOUNDSTREAM USA 100 AMP 
2x40w/[email protected] stereo 
2x60w/[email protected] stereo 
100w/rms Mono 
$125

E-mail me if interested: 
[email protected]


----------



## nysentra2 (Aug 13, 2002)

i agree,dont waste your money if you want some good gear,consider some brands like infinity or cerwin vega ive had good luck with both brand,like the old saying"you get what you pay for"


----------



## babyjbrooks (Sep 22, 2002)

i have some stuff that has been used that i would sale you for a resonable price just pm me


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

Did you want to worry about reliability and freak out that at any second your entire system could blow, and your audio sounds like shit, and once it's gone, you will spend three times as much to replace it?????


Did you want excellent sounding audio with reliability for a little bit more... which you will proud of in the end or....

If you want great speakers at a cheap price.. try 
Kenwood or Pioneer
But If I were you I would go MtX or Alpine
and if you have alot of money go for Diamond


----------



## SentraBoy (Jun 19, 2002)

*HEY: babyjbrooks*

babyjbrooks

What kind of rims are those on the link to the full size pic of your car?

Are they 16" or 17"
What do they ride like?


----------

